# Al Ittihad pvt. School Jumaira



## shells001 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi, 
Does anyone know anything about Al Ittihad private school in Jumaira?? I have been offered a job there and would like to hear something about it. 

Cheers
Shells


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Answered you in other topic also  ...



> It's better for teachers than the Al Mamzar branch if you're teaching boys. Girls section at Al Mamzar is ok, boys section isn't. Admin and management will probably be irritating to unpleasant to deal with going on past anecdotal accounts.
> 
> If you have other options, consider them before signing up for Al Ittihad.
> 
> ...


Don't forget to stock up on vegemite, Kiwi!


----------



## shells001 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info. Appreciated! 
Shells


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bonk said:


> Answered you in other topic also  ...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to stock up on vegemite, Kiwi!


No need - you can get that in Dubai.
-


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> No need - you can get that in Dubai.
> -


Yes, true. It was because of the price I was making the suggestion, rather than the availability . It's much more expensive here. And as it's Oz sourced, for some Kiwis, the taste is not as good.


----------

